# [A Tirion] Bund der Bruderschaft sucht für Uldar.



## Dussel1 (14. April 2009)

Hallo liebe WoW Spieler!

Wir suchen Verstärkung für Ulduar!

Gesucht werden noch:
* Shamanen (Verstärker)
* Moonkin
* Magier
* Destro-Hexer




Wir sind eine Gilde, die neben WoW auch noch ein RL kennt. Es besteht keine Raidpflicht, weswegen auch Leute, die nicht regelmäßig Zeit haben oder an manchen Tagen gebunden sind auf ihre Kosten kommen sollen. Allerdings erwarten wir, dass ihr bei einer Teilnahme konzentriert und gut vorbereitet an die Sache ran geht sowie ein gewisses Verständnis für eure Klasse mitbringt.

Den Bund der Bruderschaft gibt es seit über zwei Jahren und besteht aus älteren und auch jüngeren Spielern. Alle die mindestens 16 Jahre alt sind und für die Teamspeak kein Fremdwort ist, können sich auf unserer Gildenseite http://www.bund-der-bruderschaft.de bewerben. Bei Fragen könnt ihr auch Chassira, Dusselator oder Nightmoon ingame kontaktieren.


Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Raidstatus
Obsidiansanktum 10/25 (2D): clear
Naxx 10/25: clear
Malygos 10/25: clear
Uldar 10: 
- Levi
- Ignis
- Klingenschuppe
- XT-002
- Eiserne Rat
- Kologarn
- Auriaya
- Hodir
- Thorim
- Freya
- Mimiron 


Uldar 25: 
Flame Leviathan
Ignis the Furnace Master
Razorscale
XT-002 Deconstructor


----------



## Dussel1 (15. April 2009)

/push

25er Uldar Leviathan down


----------



## Nachtviech (17. April 2009)

Um wieviel Uhr geht ihr immer raiden?

gruß

Nachtviech


----------



## Dussel1 (17. April 2009)

Nachtviech schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr geht ihr immer raiden?
> 
> gruß
> 
> Nachtviech




Wir raiden 3x die Woche die 25er. Jeweils von 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr.


----------



## Nachtviech (17. April 2009)

das ist ja klasse dann werde ich mich mal bei euch bewerben (shadowpris t7,5)

ty  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dussel1 (21. April 2009)

Nachtviech schrieb:


> das ist ja klasse dann werde ich mich mal bei euch bewerben (shadowpris t7,5)
> 
> ty
> 
> ...



Wo bleibt die Bewerbung?

/push

Uldar 10er
Flammenleviathan
Klingenschuppe
XT-002
Ignis 

25er fällt heute leider aus wegen zuwenig Anmeldungen. Also los DD´ler - meldet euch mal.


----------



## Dussel1 (21. April 2009)

/push 10er Update

Flammenleviathan
Klingenschuppe
XT-002
Ignis
Eiserner Rat
Kologarn
Auriaya 

Suchen noch dringend DDler - vorzugsweise Fernkämpfer - für die 25er Raid´s im Bündniss.


----------



## Dussel1 (26. April 2009)

/push & Klassen aktuallisiert


----------



## Dussel1 (1. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Dussel1 (28. Mai 2009)

Push


----------



## Friedwald (29. Mai 2009)

Moin ich bin die Vertretung für Dussel bis Sonntag XD

Also 
/push


----------



## Friedwald (31. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Dussel1 (7. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## Friedwald (22. Juli 2009)

/push


----------

